# اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...



## ramy9000 (17 أبريل 2008)

سلام و نعمة 
دة اول موضوع ليا بس انا مشترك من فترة كبيرة ف المنتدى

وكنت محتاج محتاج اوى اوى استايل للمنتدى 

يكون عن اسبوع الالم السيد المسيح الهنا ..

و ربنا يباركم و يبارك خدمتكم و حياتكم و يعوض تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

اخوي رح ادورلك على ستايل 
اذا ما لقيت انا مفكر اعمل ستايل عن الموضوع في اقرب وقت اتوقع يكون جاهز يوم الاحد
القادم صلي لي حتى اقدر اكمله في اقرب وقت

عندي سؤال ايش بتحب الالوان ؟؟؟؟
انا شخصيا بفضل الألوان الغامقة في هذا الستايل​


----------



## faris sd4l (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

سؤال مهم جدا ايش نسخة المنتدى​


----------



## ramy9000 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

ربنا يخليك لينا و يعوض تعب محبتك بجد
وانا برضو كلامك صح عن الالوان تكون غامقة شويه 
ورقم النسخة عندى 3.6.7​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

أخوي انا اليوم تفريبا بنزل الستايل بموضوع جديد بس ضايل شويت تعديلات عليه
بالنسبة للنسخة انا عملته للنسخة 3.6.9 و بتقدر تحطة للنسخة 3.6.7 ما في أي مشكلة ( كمان بفيدك اذا حدثت أصدار منتداك في يوم من الايام )

صورة مبدأيه عن الستايل







يا رب يكون عجبك​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

*تفضل المواضيع التالية : *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44857*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45323*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45340*


----------



## ramy9000 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

ميرسى ميرسى كتيرررررررر لتعب حضرتك 
وربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك يااااااارب​


----------



## ramy9000 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*



jesus-butterflies قال:


> بالنسبة للنسخة انا عملته للنسخة 3.6.9 و بتقدر تحطة للنسخة 3.6.7 ما في أي مشكلة ( كمان بفيدك اذا حدثت أصدار منتداك في يوم من الايام )​


 
للاسف مش نافع ينزل عندى 
وانا مش عارف اعمل تريقة للنسخه 
اعطينى الحل ارجوك ؟


----------



## ramy9000 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

محتاج اى حد يساعدنى معلش
وربنا يباركم يااااااارب​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

أتوقع فهمت المشكلة 

اتبع خطواتي حرف بحرف أخوي من البداية حتى النهاية 
رح اشرحلك كيف تضيف الاستايل

1 - ادخل لوحة التحكم
2 - من القائمة اختار الاستايلات و القوالب
3 - من القائمة الفرعية الصغيرة الي بتظهر من القائمة السابقة اختر ( رفع / تحميل ستايل )
4 - ستظهر لك صفحة جديد و سيظهر لك كما في الصورة
اتبع تعليماتها






لكن مع اختلاف اللغة أنا عندي بالانجليزي
طبعا بعد ما تضغط على نعم أو yes سيتم تجاهل اصدار الستايل الاصلي 3.6.9 ليتناسب مع الاصدار الحالي اللي انتا مركبه


بتمنى اني وضحت بالشرح كيف تضيف الستايل و ما يكون في أي مشكلة​


----------



## ramy9000 (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

شرح وافى و مفيد والحمدلله تم تركيب الاستايل 
وربنا يخليك ...

وكنت ها تقل ع حضرتك استايل للقيامة المسيح 
ويكون الاستايل معبر عن الفرح و قيامة مخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
بصراحة مهو عارف اقولك اية ؟ هل تقدر تساعدنى فيه و ربنا يعوض تعب 
محبتك لينا و ربنا معاك و يقويك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ..​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

*مبروك تركيبه و انشالله تعرف تعدل على الصور اذا بتحب بقدر اكتبلك على نفس الصورة بنفس الخط بس اعطيني اسم المنتدى*

*بالنسبة لطلبك عن استايل القيامة ما بقدر اوعدك بس رح احاول اعمله لاني عندي شويت شغل هالاكمن يوم*
*لمادة العربي ( بعدني طالب ثانوية للأسف )*

*صلي لي حتى اقدر اعمله في اقرب وقت*
*أخوك فارس*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

شوف الاستيل ده للنسخ 3.6.8
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45465
لو اصدارك قديم اعمل تجاهل الاصدار او ابعتلى رسالة خاصة با اصدار منتداك وانا تحت امرك


----------



## ramy9000 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اول موضوع ليا و بليز عايز استايل للاسبوع الالم المسيح ...*

انا اشكرك يا جروح ع الاستايل 
بس انا كنت اقصد استايل للقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح ؟
هل وصلتك فكرى ...

ميرسى و ربنا يباركك​


----------

